# FE-EIT Exam! your advice please



## PinoyCE (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm taking the FE exam this October and I'm currently studying for it right now. The problem is, the Fundamentals of Engineering Review alone is too broad and at this rate I will have no more time left for the CE design specific.

Can you please suggest on the best way to prepare for the exam? Methods or anything?

BTW, I'm the book that I'm reading is FE review manual by Lindeburg. I haven't started on my DS yet. I'm hoping to finish both of them to be confident enough during the exam day!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Brody (Feb 22, 2008)

I passed the FE using only the FE Review Manual to study. But I took General in the afternoon.

If you feel you aren't ready for the Civil afternoon by test time, you can always switch to General (or any other category) on the day of the test. But good luck with Civil if that is the way you want to go.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 22, 2008)

You're taking the October test? By my count that's about 8 months of studying still. In that amount of time you shouldn't have to much trouble getting through the General AM and Specific PM topics. What's your study schedule entail?


----------



## PinoyCE (Feb 22, 2008)

3-4 hrs a day. I try to read other references aside from FERM, its because the discussion in that book is brief while the problems are difficult. What did you do? Did you solve problems on your own? Meaning not looking on the solutions? Going by the 14 week schedule, I'm behind by a week.

What did you do to prepare for the exam?

I was away from school 4yrs ago, thats why I needed to freshen up before answering problems given on that book.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 22, 2008)

Uhh... 14 week schedule? Are you taking it in April (as in 7 weeks from now) or October?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 22, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Uhh... 14 week schedule? Are you taking it in April (as in 7 weeks from now) or October?


Yea, I'm confused. The October test is still a long way off. If it's been a while since you have covered much of this material then I can understand starting early, but something about your study schedule doesn't seem right.

I can't offer personal tips about my studying for the FE since I took it while I was still in school. I didn't have much reviewing to do. My suggestion would be to go through the study aids (FERM) and work as many sample problems as you can get your hands on.


----------



## PinoyCE (Feb 22, 2008)

Its because I want to have an ample time left for me to study DS, as I would like to take it in the afternoon session.


----------



## playboyman007 (Feb 23, 2008)

geez ocotber is a long road from now. you'll properly forget the studd you study now for the october's exam.


----------



## Katiebug (Feb 23, 2008)

I haven't decided which afternoon test I'll do (general or mechanical). However, there's quite a bit of overlap on the subjects between the general AM and PM, and I'm not going to make that decision until probably around August.

I'm out of school for almost 5 years and have started studying for the October FE. Math is slow going. Much of what I've read says that for those out of school more than a year or so, the general PM module is the best because it minimizes the breadth of what you have to study/relearn.


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 23, 2008)

I will be taking the FE in October as well. . . and haven't really begun studying yet. I have the FERM &amp; have looked @ it a couple times - but one, i'm finishing up my final semester, and two, i'm taking the FS (LSIT) this April, so have that to contend with.

I'm torn between the general section or the civil section. I am encouraged by Brody's success w/ just the FERM &amp; the general section. . . but the civil will likely be similar or have carry over from some the material i will have been tested on during the FS. . .

I think for you Katiebug, only being out for 5 yrs should be no problem, esp w/ you already starting to study. And for Pinoy, you got a ton of time, focus on the stuff you're comfortable with now, and as you get closer to October, attack the tuff stuff so is fresher in your head (this is what i plan on doing anyways)


----------



## PinoyCE (Feb 23, 2008)

Actually the reason why I'm starting early is because I'm a foreign grad and I want to become familiar with the methods of solutions used in the FERM and the material to be handed during the exams.

What can you guys suggest? Take the FERM alone or take the Civil in the afternoon. I'm quite slow on the math right now, if FE exam given to our country I would have took it after my licensure exam back home. FERM alone is HUGE!


----------



## Katiebug (Feb 24, 2008)

PinoyCE said:


> Actually the reason why I'm starting early is because I'm a foreign grad and I want to become familiar with the methods of solutions used in the FERM and the material to be handed during the exams.
> What can you guys suggest? Take the FERM alone or take the Civil in the afternoon. I'm quite slow on the math right now, if FE exam given to our country I would have took it after my licensure exam back home. FERM alone is HUGE!


I see. I know the FERM is huge, but it's apparently the gold standard. Check out reviews on Amazon and elsewhere, it has really good reviews for rapid prep. I also have a copy of the EIT Reference Manual and it's both good and bad - good because it gives a concise review of important topics, and also because I'm not sure I actually need to know every single thing in there. It has a lot of good practice problems but I don't have a good feel for how close they are to the actual exam problems in terms of difficulty.

I've ordered the NCEES FE General Sample Questions and Solutions, with the CD. I'm not planning on looking at it until a few weeks before the test because I don't want to psych myself out if I do badly on it. I'm just going to use it as a diagnostic to see where I need to concentrate my remaining study time.

Get a copy of the NCEES supplied-reference manual. Apparently a good number of questions can be answered quickly if you know where to find the reference in the book. You won't be able to take your copy into the exam, though.

I don't have a suggestion as to whether you should do General or Civil in the afternoon. I probably won't make that decision myself (General vs. Mechanical) until much closer to October.


----------



## PinoyCE (Feb 25, 2008)

same here, I will be taking a decision when its near the exam. thanks a lot!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 25, 2008)

Katiebug said:


> Get a copy of the NCEES supplied-reference manual.


You can download the NCEES suplied-reference manual here.

http://www.ncees.org/exams/study_materials/fe_handbook/

I'd suggest printing it out and using it while studying as it will be the only thing (other then you test) you will have available to you during the exam. Being familiar with the information in the reference manual will be a great benefit for you when you take the exam.


----------



## Vinsanity (Feb 25, 2008)

If youre planning to write FE Civil PM, approximately from now study at least one subject for every two weeks, since you will be wrting 21 different subjects for the exams on October. While if you are planning to write FE General approximately you have to study one course per month. It is up to you to manage your time and where to focus more on your studying, either on you weakness or your strengths.


----------



## PinoyCE (Feb 25, 2008)

When you took your FE exam. Did you took the general in the afternoon or your DS

thanks


----------



## Casey (Mar 1, 2008)

PinoyCE said:


> Actually the reason why I'm starting early is because I'm a foreign grad and I want to become familiar with the methods of solutions used in the FERM and the material to be handed during the exams.
> What can you guys suggest? Take the FERM alone or take the Civil in the afternoon. I'm quite slow on the math right now, if FE exam given to our country I would have took it after my licensure exam back home. FERM alone is HUGE!


Hey Pinoy...

Assuming by foreign grad, you mean Canada as it says you are from BC... I'm in Alberta and did the FE last year. If you stick with doing the general in the morning and in the afternoon like I did, you shouldn't have to worry about any diffrences between what the States do and what Canada does... Your biggest worry would be using imperial units, which, someone correct me if I am wrong, are almost non-existent in the FE exam...

All I used was the FERM (front to back) and my old course notes... I had started studying in January and did the test in April.... And to be honest, I thought that was a bit too much for what was asked on the FE exam... The questions on the exam are a lot easier than what you seen in the FERM, so don't let those practice problems scare you too much....


----------



## PinoyCE (Mar 1, 2008)

Lolz, thanks a lot Casey that's quite a relief but cant take to easy on it. Another thing, from the units itself, back home we're used to SI units. Practice problems are usually tough in FERM especially probability questions (for now as I'm not finished with other topics). And Laplace, why on earth did I forgot about that!!!! I even left my other books back home for references Grrr, thats why I'm having thoughts of taking the Civil in the afternoon session.

I'll make a decision 2-3mos before the exam. But right now, I'll focus on FERM alone. Thanks a lot Casey


----------



## Casey (Mar 2, 2008)

My reasoning for doing the General PM was that since I was already studying it for the AM I might as well, just study a bit more to do the general afternoon as well instead of studying more topics for the discipline specific PM modules....

I did skip reading the biology stuff in the FERM. I never studied that in highschool or anywhere else, in the end, I think there was 1 (maybe 2 at most) question(s) on the exam pertaining to biology...

Another suggestion to you, Pinoy, if you haven't done so already, download the formula book you will be using in the exam from the NCEES website (I think they have it) and make sure you use that as you study, because that is all you will have in the exam. So it is best to be familiar as much as you can (sorry, if someone else already suggesting this...)


----------



## PinoyCE (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks guys for your info. I do use NCEES formula book along side with FERM...


----------



## starkman (Mar 7, 2008)

PinoyCE said:


> thanks guys for your info. I do use NCEES formula book along side with FERM...



I would suggest taking the general in the PM. I know that it is very broad, but like previous posts have said, its the same topics as the morning. Once you start hitting the specific depths, your study area gets huge. I took the general and did fine, just do lots of practice tests (you can find them from anyone, "the other board",Kaplan,Testmasters etc), to evaluate your areas to concentrate on. Either way I wouldnt start studying until around June or so. Your mind gets burned out eventually on all this stuff.


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 7, 2008)

Many great tips here from those who have accomplished what some of us are setting out to do (pass the f'n FE)

Thanx all - now i'm leaning more towards taking the general depth instead of the civil - it seems counter intuitive, but some great points on why it makes sense here.


----------



## benbo (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is my experience. YMMV.

I am electrical and I took the electrical PM. No matter what PM you pick you want to NAIL THE AM. Because, at least for me, the PM was as hard or harder than the PE exam (I passed both). I'd be really surprised if I got over 50% in the PM. Like I said, YMMV.


----------



## PinoyCE (Mar 7, 2008)

Is that so, hmmm. right now I just want to finish first the FERM and if I do finish it ahead of time I'll take a look on my DS. And decide atleast 2mos before the exam on whatever is better for me. I'm just afraid that taking the FE in the PM would reveal some of my weak spots. But it do depend on my pacing, if I dont have enough time for an in-depth study for civil I would just concentrate on FE.


----------



## benbo (Mar 7, 2008)

PinoyCE said:


> Is that so, hmmm. right now I just want to finish first the FERM and if I do finish it ahead of time I'll take a look on my DS. And decide atleast 2mos before the exam on whatever is better for me. I'm just afraid that taking the FE in the PM would reveal some of my weak spots. But it do depend on my pacing, if I dont have enough time for an in-depth study for civil I would just concentrate on FE.


Yes, the AM is easy but it is all about speed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 7, 2008)

benbo said:


> Here is my experience. YMMV.I am electrical and I took the electrical PM. No matter what PM you pick you want to NAIL THE AM. Because, at least for me, the PM was as hard or harder than the PE exam (I passed both). I'd be really surprised if I got over 50% in the PM. Like I said, YMMV.


I whole heartedly agree. I FE afternoon was a lot harder for me than the PE. I don't think I finished an entire problem set on the FE... need to get questions 1-3 right inorder to correctly answer questions 4-6...whereas the PE each problem is independent from each other.

My only saving grace was probably the math and chemistry on the morning portion of the FE.


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 7, 2008)

benbo said:


> Here is my experience. YMMV.


:blink: Sorry, not getting the acronym - :dunno:

Here's a question for you FE vets: One of my profs stands by the axiom "when in doubt, Charley out"

so, like for you snickered, struggling thru some of the prob sets as you mentioned, did you use a method to throwing down guesses, or did you use the choice 'c' approach. Another of my profs somewhere used the term 'WAG's for what many students probably employed: wild-ass guesses -


----------



## starkman (Mar 7, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> :blink: Sorry, not getting the acronym - :dunno: Here's a question for you FE vets: One of my profs stands by the axiom "when in doubt, Charley out"
> 
> so, like for you snickered, struggling thru some of the prob sets as you mentioned, did you use a method to throwing down guesses, or did you use the choice 'c' approach. Another of my profs somewhere used the term 'WAG's for what many students probably employed: wild-ass guesses -



Yeah when you just flat out don't know the answer, eliminate the answers that can't work, and then just guess.


----------



## benbo (Mar 7, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> :blink: Sorry, not getting the acronym - :dunno: Here's a question for you FE vets: One of my profs stands by the axiom "when in doubt, Charley out"
> 
> so, like for you snickered, struggling thru some of the prob sets as you mentioned, did you use a method to throwing down guesses, or did you use the choice 'c' approach. Another of my profs somewhere used the term 'WAG's for what many students probably employed: wild-ass guesses -


YMMV = Your Mileage May Vary

Meaning you may not feel the same way.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 7, 2008)

I took a few review courses at my school, and browsed through the FE formula book (the one you can use during the test). Then I took the General-General test, and I was VERY drunk for the afternoon section (it was a tradition to have a liquid lunch during the FE). And I still passed. Not sure how, but I did.

If you are just coming out of school, and you did reasonably well in general engineering courses, I'd say you don't have much to worry about.


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 7, 2008)

^ :beerchug:

I'm taking the FS this April, and have a feeling that most of my group will be doing that at lunch, and then moreso after test. I'll have to take an El Paso on killing brain cells on test day (well maybe after) -

I've excelled @ pretty much all the math &amp; engineering specific courses - but sheez, that FERM has sections in there that puts the fear in me. I just need to get this FS test done, so i can begin to wrap my head around the FE material.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 7, 2008)

It really just underscores the importance of the AM portion of the exam. I couldn't tell you the difficulty of the afternoon part if I tried...cause I don't remember it. I'm told that I told my buddy that sat next to me that I couldn't read the questions right after lunch.

That definitely wasn't one of the smartest things I've ever done, but it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Vinsanity (Mar 14, 2008)

Gathering and reading from other post related to this, I have come up with an idea by doing it the other way around.

FE/EIT preparing for PM Discipline Specific more on one's discipline or expertise on PM subjects, Math, Fluids and Eng Mechnaics, rather than studying on subjects not found during their BS Degrees like Bio, Computer, Mat prop, etc.

Has anybody here experience this way and come up better?


----------



## civil-nj (Mar 19, 2008)

I went the General AM/General PM route because I didn't start studying until a week or two before the exam, and it was the least amount of material to cover. Stupid, I know, but I actually ended up passing. I am less confident that I would have passed taking the Civil PM because I didn't allot much time to study.

I used FERM and the NCEES reference manual. I would HIGHLY recommend getting both, but especially the reference manual since you'll have it with you in the exam. Being familiar with it saves time searching for equations and getting used to its nomenclature.


----------



## Vinsanity (Mar 19, 2008)

civil-nj said:


> I went the General AM/General PM route because I didn't start studying until a week or two before the exam, and it was the least amount of material to cover. Stupid, I know, but I actually ended up passing. I am less confident that I would have passed taking the Civil PM because I didn't allot much time to study.
> I used FERM and the NCEES reference manual. I would HIGHLY recommend getting both, but especially the reference manual since you'll have it with you in the exam. Being familiar with it saves time searching for equations and getting used to its nomenclature.



Ive heard of this before, what i wanted to know is preparing on PM Discipline Specif.


----------

